# Seattle to Bimmerfest.



## David Keogh (Feb 25, 2003)

Alright, I'm officially good to go. How many confirmed cars at this point?

Have reservations at the Ramada, might switch over to the Sandman Inn as the Ramada rates seemed a fair bit higher.

The Ramada was $175 for a 2-queen-beds room, but got that knocked down to $140 via corporate rate. Still seems pricey based on the look of the place. Comments?

The Sandman Inn had rooms for $90 (reg $115), but they said they couldn't give me the Bimmerfest discount without some special code I had to give them. WTF?

Haven't booked pleasanton yet. Is that the Seattle caravan's official stop spot for the first night? If so, where are you guys staying at the moment?

Also, we'll be returning Sunday through Wednesday, doing the leisurely coast highway route as much as possible. If anyone has the time to join, you're welcome to.


----------

